# Baby tris all lined up



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some things just plain work! These ittie bittie pritties were hopping and popping all over the cage the night before when I tried to take pix, so I used the sure fire strategy of a dried crust of bread. Some were reluctant, but they all gave in eventually.

 

 

 

 

 

The big one is the mother, Shirley. the older girls have all been paired for the round of breeding; I had placed a lovely girlie from the first litter to pair with Adamant, the buck who sired these little ones...after a week and a half I took 'her' out to have a close look for signs of pregnancy...they had looked like they were conjugating, and I though maybe she was going into premature labor or something...turned out 'she' had miraculously grown a nice set of external naughty bits. Sheesh! So, looking under the tails of my young tris on a daily basis has become a priority. I'm just glad I got the young buck out of there before any real damage occurred.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

They are lovely  
pop thin in a cake tin please and post too...... ......


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I'll have the one next to mum in the first pic please  I will share a cake tin with laoshu


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks, guys. Wish it were possible. Too bad I don[t have a real laboratory and new how to harvest eggs and sperm or I could send a compact package with industrial strength liquid nitrogen, the way they ship cow and pig sperm. One can dream... 

My tris are lovely and odd, I know. I bet you could find meeces like these through the Finnish forum, Hiriiforumi or from someone in Denmark. I don't know if they have a board in that country, but some of them to post at the Finnish site. Aren't there breeders in the Netherlands as well? For that matter, I don't know what part of the world you are in!

Believe me, I'd love to share the wealth and the problem of figuring out just what the heck is going on with the transgenics involved. At least no one questions anymore whether of not this sort of thing is due to some genetic manipulation. I have three more litters in the works in the next month, and maybe I will have finished digesting the article on Cattanach's Translocation. The Finns think it's obvious that it's what they called the 'flecked' strain, which they say is the Cattanach's thing, but which is only one sort of marking pattern I see with these meeces. The nervous system problems and the problem with hermaphrodites match up, I think, with that sort of thing. Not too surprising since they take material from the X chromosome and add to a normal pair of mouse chromosomes.

*shrug*

I'll just keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

In the UK, moustress, so bit far from you. But I'm going to Finland in April (with Rowangate) to judge at a rat show, will have to ask about


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice! I looked at a map some time ago, and Finland looks like it's riddled with lakes and streams, much like Minnesota, where I live. I'm one of those folks who has become addicted to Wikipedia, so I read about Finland as well. I dream of taking a ship to England and doing a slow tour of England and Northern Europe someday. I guess it's not impossible...mousies would be on my shopping list, that's for sure, and I'd bring some with me to share as well.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

They are beautiful little mice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, raindrop. It seems the crust of bread was the icebreaker as half of them were willing to come onto the hand to get a lump of kibble last night. Taming babies to The Hand is one of my favorite 'chores' in the mousery. I have two oopsie litters off of another young %#*@ hermaphrodite in one of my yellow tri litters that I haven't taken pix of yet. Growth rates of mousies can be deceptive; the ones in these pictures looked like they were going to be extreme runts, but then they opened their eyes and doubled their size in two or three days. The other babies I mentioned are pretty small as well, and inbred, so I don't know what to expect. I know that larger meeces are the norm over there, at least in the shows, and I'd love to breed bigger mousies. I am curious, and I wil post this question separately, as to how one gets meeces to grow bigger.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

That sounds fantastic, yes show mice over here are bigger than normal mice not sure how they became so big though guessing just years of selective breeding.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Aw so cute! I wish I had some tri-colors, but there are no breeders around me!


----------

